
Show HN: GetGit, a simple Gitea hosting service - tyandell
https://getgit.co
======
WhiteOwlLion
"Create as many users, organizations, and repos as you want."

Sounds like unlimited to me. What happens when someone actually creates 100k
repos and stuffs them with 5GB each?

~~~
tyandell
Good question! My plan is essentially to ask them politely to not. :)

There is a soft limit of 5 GB per subdomain. Once a user hits that limit I'll
send them a notification about the limit and eventually take some action like
asking them to remove data or moving them to a monthly or metered plan.

It's still a bit of an experiment right now, and I may find that I need to
adjust that limit. Thanks for asking! I appreciate the feedback.

